# Bottle Raising



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

So we are bottle raising a doeling that was rejected by mom. Is it normal for her to be obsessed with paper products at 10 days old?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Paper products? Like chewing on things, papers, etc? Goats love the chew on paper, gotta hide it.

I may be misunderstanding your question!!


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

You didn’t. She loves to chew on cardboard and paper. She found my wrapping paper and some shipping paper. She won’t leave them alone. Also when should I start working in solid feed? She already grinds her teeth often.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If she is grinding her teeth you may be over feeding. What are you giving (type of milk) and how much?

She will soon start to pick at hay, so you can offer this.

Hide the paper, they are curious nibbly creatures!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If she is grinding her teeth you may be over feeding. What are you giving (type of milk) and how much?

She will soon start to pick at hay, so you can offer this.

Hide the paper, they are curious nibbly creatures!


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m giving a milk replacer and she is eating around 6-8 oz per feeding. She usually eats 4-5 times a day.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

How much does she weigh?


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m not sure. I haven’t weighted her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to weigh her to know how much to feed. Which replacer are you using? The replacer may also be the problem.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It’s really important to go by weight when bottle feeding. I’m not sure how it’s possible NOT to.

Replacer is also a large problem for kids, it really doesn’t agree with them.

For determining how much milk, take the kids weight, and if it’s in lbs multiply it by 16 to get weight in oz. A starting point is 10% of the kids weight in oz. If the kid’s stomach is soft and sunken at 10%, go to 15%. If still not flat and firm (stomach should not be round or super hard, just nicely firm and flush with the back legs), you can go to 20% maximum.

For example, a 10lb goat will get a total of 16oz per day at the 10% rule, 24oz at 15%, and 32oz at 20%.

This math gives you the TOTAL amount per day. Divide it into the amount of feedings you need per age. At her age, 4 feedings is okay.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she acting healthy? Pooping and peeing well? Active and acting curious about things? Some kids do grind teeth occasionally, I used to get worried until I watched them and they were growing well, and all the above questions were "yes". 

A lot of people don't like milk replacer, but, if it is working for you and everything looks good, keep doing what you are doing. But! If things are a little off, make sure you are cleaning all the milk utensils and bottles well, measuring exactly and start weighing to make sure your kid is growing well. 

If you decide to switch to regular whole cows milk from the grocery store, either switch over gradually by mixing your replacer correctly, then take an ounce of replacer out and add the milk, slowly switch over. Or, give a few feedings of electralytes only, then give the new milk.


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

So she’s was 7.8 lbs when I weighed her last. We put her back outside with the herd. When I’m out there she will play around and run with the other babies. But when I’m not I’m finding her curled up behind the barn. Even in the pouring rain. Any recommendations on how to get her to play with the others and become part of the herd? Am I just being a worrying goat mama?


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

I feed her 3-4 times a day as much as she will eat. Last night she didn’t eat much but this morning she had a lot.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

How many oz total?


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

16 oz


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

And how does belly look and feel?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is not really part of the herd. You will have to help her. It takes a long time for a herd to accept a new goat and she is easy to push out. You may have to create a pen for her so she can get out of the rain. Maybe put other kids in with her for periods of time.


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

I have her in a wire kennel in a stall with a mama and her two girls that are two days younger than her. But she doesn’t know to get out of the rain I guess.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That mama probably doesn't want her around.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh dear. Maybe penning her at night with a doe that does not have a baby could help? Get her a buddy?


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok I have two other does that haven’t given birth yet. I’ll move her into their pen.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would NOT put her in with pregnant does. Even before kidding, hormones cause them to "protect" their babies. You may have to find a completely separate space for her until she is old enough to hold her own. The stress and anxiety from being bullied is hard on a young one and can lead to serious heath problems such as pneumonia.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry to hear about this. I hope she will be accepted eventually. I don’t know how cold it is where you are, but do you think she is warm enough by herself?


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Are their any weanlings who can be put in a pen with her? Or you could bottle feed one of the babies from the upcoming does about to kid to give her a buddy, but I wouldn’t want to bottle feed if I didn’t have to. We have had several scenarios like this and have always found a way I would keep her with the mom and the kids if you have no where else. Do not put her in with an adult who does not have babies. Best case scenario is being in with bottle babies or weanlings without any adults.


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

I may be to sensitive but it’s killing me. She was crying so much this morning that now her voice is horse. She doesn’t follow the herd or stick close and I don’t blame her because they all headbutt her. One of the mamas is head butting everyone humans and goats that aren’t her babies. The only time the baby doesn’t cry is when I’m around.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I would find that hard too!
I don’t know the answer. :hug:


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

D&D Farm said:


> I may be to sensitive but it's killing me. She was crying so much this morning that now her voice is horse. She doesn't follow the herd or stick close and I don't blame her because they all headbutt her. One of the mamas is head butting everyone humans and goats that aren't her babies. The only time the baby doesn't cry is when I'm around.


They call this goat math but in my mind that just means you have to buy another bottle baby to keep her company. I'm saying that as kinda joking, but think about it.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She needs a friend her age that isn't attached to a momma.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is it going with the little girl?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things.


----------



## Tonya Mckee (Jan 25, 2021)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It's really important to go by weight when bottle feeding. I'm not sure how it's possible NOT to.
> 
> Replacer is also a large problem for kids, it really doesn't agree with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonya Mckee (Jan 25, 2021)

I have 3lb 7oz baby girl Nigerian/Pygmy mix she is 14days old an only takes about 3/4 of a ounce every 2 hours is that about right an she grinds her teeth till no end!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Tonya Mckee said:


> I have 3lb 7oz baby girl Nigerian/Pygmy mix she is 14days old an only takes about 3/4 of a ounce every 2 hours is that about right an she grinds her teeth till no end!


Try to make your own thread about it if your asking for advice. Click forums then health & wellness then click new thread


----------

